

Show HN: Ekdota - Share your everyday anecdotes and stories - fizerkhan
http://www.ekdota.com/

======
zalew
<http://www.ekdota.com/some404>

    
    
        [object Object]
        at /var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/server/lib/router/error.js:14:9
        at callbacks (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/lib/router/index.js:162:11)
        at param (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/lib/router/index.js:136:11)
        at pass (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/lib/router/index.js:143:5)
        at Router._dispatch (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/lib/router/index.js:170:4)
        at Object.router [as handle] (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/lib/router/index.js:33:10)
        at next (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/node_modules/connect/lib/proto.js:190:15)
        at resume (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/node_modules/connect/lib/middleware/static.js:60:7)
        at SendStream.error (/var/lib/openshift/60c90a24ce964a0ca306c9878a6a1958/app-root/runtime/repo/node_modules/express/node_modules/connect/lib/middleware/static.js:73:37)
        at SendStream.emit (events.js:88:20)

------
b1naryth1ef
Looks cool. Suggestion: dont use alert's, they look clunky compared to a
modal/inline popup.

------
bambax
Looks like a clone of FML...?

